
Website that will log you out of all your accounts - sergiotapia
http://superlogout.com/
======
kitwalker12
goddamit...atleast ask for a confirmation.

------
dvh
AKA "The list of websites that don't know what CSRF is"

~~~
gus_massa
Some site don't check this in the logout page on purpose, for example google:
[https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/nonvuln/lo...](https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/nonvuln/logout-
xsrf)

